# Wildwood Flower Sheet Music for Guitar



## Harley (Mar 12, 2011)

Greetings,
This is my first post! I thought some of you might enjoy a simple arrangement of the "Wildwood Flower" song. :smilie_flagge17:










More Lessons and info available at:
Harley's Fingerstyle Guitar Lessons


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Harley: Welcome and appreciate your post. We did a poll sometime back of how many can read music. I think the responders were about half could read it. One good thing was that many that couldn't, would like to learn.


----------

